# The Onion strikes again



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/kim-jongun-named-the-onions-sexiest-man-alive-for,30379

It's been taken seriously in China.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I read about this this afternoon.
I was in tears from laughing so much whilst reading it lol.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The New York Times picked it up as well. :lol:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/28/world/asia/chinese-news-site-cites-onion-piece-on-kim-jong-un.html


----------

